# Located a civil war camp!



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, me and my dad finally located the civil war camp I've been researching and I think it's safe to say that dad has finally figured the detector out because he killed me on this hunt. Found some awesome war relics.
*




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity and not trying to be a negative nancy but do you have permission to hunt relics on those properties. I had a good friend when we lived in Louisiana that had a relic collection worth 7 figures but he always made sure to get permission in writing before relic hunting on private property. It usually is illegal to hunt relics on public property.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just out of curiosity and not trying to be a negative nancy but do you have permission to hunt relics on those properties. I had a good friend when we lived in Louisiana that had a relic collection worth 7 figures but he always made sure to get permission in writing before relic hunting on private property. It usually is illegal to hunt relics on public property.


I don't feel that you're being negative by asking that question. All of the places I detected are private pieces of land and I have permission to detect on them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

deerhuntinghippie said:


> I don't feel that you're being negative by asking that question. All of the places I detected are private pieces of land and I have permission to detect on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good job! By the way my buddy told me a great story once. It wasn't uncommon for them to find unexploded cannon balls. They took them to their machine shop and ran water over the ball while slowly drilling through the ball to the powder. They would then remove the powder and put the ball in an oven to dry it out before coating it inside and out with oil to preserve the cannon ball. They have dozens done this way. Well they were teaching a friend who was a novice and he did not properly remove all of the powder before putting the cannon ball into the oven in his home to dry. The family went out for dinner and when they came home there was a large hole in the side of the house where the oven had been. Seems the cannon ball exploded in the oven and took out part of the kitchen and wall. He had quite a few really unique relics. One was a belt buckle with a bullet stuck in it. Once they found a small cannon ball about 3 inches or so in diameter. When they dug it out there was also a skeleton there and the ball was actually inside the skeleton. It hit the poor soldier in the middle of the chest and he fell over dead and no one bothered to bury him and over the years his bones were covered up.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Good job! By the way my buddy told me a great story once. It wasn't uncommon for them to find unexploded cannon balls. They took them to their machine shop and ran water over the ball while slowly drilling through the ball to the powder. They would then remove the powder and put the ball in an oven to dry it out before coating it inside and out with oil to preserve the cannon ball. They have dozens done this way. Well they were teaching a friend who was a novice and he did not properly remove all of the powder before putting the cannon ball into the oven in his home to dry. The family went out for dinner and when they came home there was a large hole in the side of the house where the oven had been. Seems the cannon ball exploded in the oven and took out part of the kitchen and wall. He had quite a few really unique relics. One was a belt buckle with a bullet stuck in it. Once they found a small cannon ball about 3 inches or so in diameter. When they dug it out there was also a skeleton there and the ball was actually inside the skeleton. It hit the poor soldier in the middle of the chest and he fell over dead and no one bothered to bury him and over the years his bones were covered up.


Yeah you have to be very very careful drilling out artillery shells. I don't think I'd feel comfortable doing it myself. 
Those are some cool stories man!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

